# Newbie Alert!



## Lexxiii (Aug 21, 2008)

I've been frequenting Specktra for quite a while now for all of my new MAC release swatch and informational needs. I'm also a fairly new frequenter of ♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥, and decided it was about time to join Specktra as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm a 16 year old aspiring makeup artist named Lexi who has a severe addiction to buying makeup (MAC especially) Though I promised myself that after Cult of Cherry I'm going on a no-buy for a while! 

Nice to meet you all,
Lexi​


----------



## nunu (Aug 21, 2008)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## VioletB (Aug 21, 2008)

Welcome to Specktra, my fellow MAC addict.


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Aug 21, 2008)




----------



## lovebuggyboo (Aug 26, 2008)




----------

